# IUI - No usual symptoms after Ovulation



## encore (May 27, 2004)

Normally a few days after ovulation my breasts become fuller and quite tender, and this lasts until I get my period. I had my first IUI on Monday this week, and ovulated that same day. I have none of the breast symptoms and am a bit confused as to why not. I'm not using any pessaries. Is it normally the progesterone levels that give you the breast symptoms? And does this mean that I may not have enough? I was not particularly worried about not having pessaries, because my hormone levels have always been fine. But now I am thinking...Can clomid/menpour have an effect on progesterone levels? ie lower them?

Thanks


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Megan

I don't think most clinics give the pessaries with IUI unless there is a problem. Personally i found all through my clomid cycles i felt different everytime - i just assumed it was the drugs messing with my symptoms.

Sorry I couldn't be more help - good luck

Linzi xx


----------



## lucy baldwin (Nov 17, 2003)

I have been on clomid for 6 months now and have had sore boobs like urself from just after i ovulated until my period. This month my doseage was increased and I've not had any sign of a sore boob until about 2 days ago (cd25). 

I guess the point I'm trying to make is that cycles do vary, although I like to look for the positive as it is different from every month i have got my period!

I hope this helps to put your mind at ease.

Lucy


----------

